# StaffPad



## wcreed51 (Mar 31, 2015)

Here's something of interest:

http://www.sibeliusblog.com/news/staffp ... iting-app/


----------



## jaredcowing (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: SaffPad*

Looks really cool, could speed up some tasks that are normally really slow and clunky.

For the sake of allowing this thread to come up in searches, I'm going to write the product name: StaffPad (There was a typo in thread name.. I was almost ready to make a new thread after seeing that there was nothing coming up in search).

Anyway I'm curious for thoughts from anyone who's tried it out.


----------



## Lannister (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: SaffPad*

There's a thread here,

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=44692

in the "Your Digital Audio Workstation" sub-forum.


----------

